

Elon Musk's 'insane' call: Tesla worth $700B - shahocean
http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/12/investing/tesla-apple-elon-musk/index.html

======
readme
If the company is worth so much, why are insiders selling their shares?

[http://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/own-
disp?action=getissuer&CIK=000...](http://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/own-
disp?action=getissuer&CIK=0001318605)

~~~
smt88
It could be lack of confidence, but it could also be that they just want to
cash out.

To some people, a few million might be more than they'll ever need or want. Or
maybe they just need cash right now (pay off debt, start a business, upgrade
lifestyle) and a few million is enough.

Tesla was founded in 2003. That's a long time to wait for any kind of return,
and some people are going to be impatient.

